# Custom radiator relocate and snorkel



## 02sportsman

Well ill start out with the general info. I'm new to the site already found some very useful stuff on here. I have a 2002 Polaris sportsman 500 Remington edition 1 1/2" lift 27" mega meyhems soon to be put on. 

I'm working on relocating my radiator to up on the front racks and everything is going good. I already have snorkels on it. But the question is, since there are 3 and 2 on the belt drive I want to know if I can cap the one off that come up next to the intake? It's in the way of what I'm doing and I don't see why I have to have 2 and also I want to only have 2 coming up in the front. Ill post pictures soon.


----------



## wolf_36

one draws air in the other pushes it out to help cool the belt , if you combine them might make your belt get to hot and thats not good


----------



## 02sportsman

Makes perfect sense, but if I just capped one of them do you think I would still have the cooling problem?


----------



## wolf_36

yes it needs the circulation to keep the belt cool , if you stop the flow from one of them either you won't get cooler air in or you'll trap hot air . I know I would'nt belts cost to much


----------



## Ole Nasty

Trust me you'll want both on the cvt or else you'll be burning belts left and right and make sure you seal the area behind the primary.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I have a post in the polaris section of how i ran mine and how i sealed up behind the primary clutch ...and theres another guide in there for sportsman's ...just look there and should answer ur questions


----------



## 02sportsman

Alright guys thanks. last question, on my radiator relocate I know some PVC is going to have to be used. Do I need a special kind of PVC or pipe that can handle the heat I the hot coolant or will the standard yellowish/white PVC work? I just don't want something that will melt when the coolant gets hot.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Just use standard radiator hose... Not tryin to sound mean but all ur questions can be typed in the search bar and theres a bunch of guides on what u need help with


----------



## 02sportsman

Ok but I mean where I have to piece two piece of hose together or go into a 90 degree angle. 

And from now on I will use the search just figured if ask all the questions on this topic since its already open


----------



## Polaris425

You can use brass fittings or plastic fittings that are meant to be used with them. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## lilbigtonka

please dont use any plastic and def no pvc on radiator i have seen first hand my buddies fittings blow apart and burn him good.....use strictly metal or nothing if possible....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Just use longer hoses and dont splice hoses together...much safer and easier as well!


----------



## 02sportsman

Alright guys thanks for the info!!


----------



## 02sportsman

Well got a few updates on the sportsman, first and what I think Is the most exciting, I got my new tires in today will have them mounted in the next 2 days. They are ITP mega meyhems 27x11x12 on all four corners. The pictures don't to justice by no means at all. These tires are sick! Will give reviews on them later.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

_*Nice! New shoes!!!!!*_:rockn:


----------



## 02sportsman

Also been working on relocating the radiator some more here are just a few pictures. I am going to have to upload then one at a time because I'm not sure how to upload more than one at a time via iPhone. If anyone can help me with that it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 02sportsman

Think I'm going to cut 2 holes in the plastics to run my soft radiator hoses through and connect them to these fittings to keep the clean look I'm after.


----------



## 02sportsman

Thanks man ill get some pictures of it when I get the tires on and go out for the first ride. Tires are better than I expected so far the lugs are at least 1 1/2" deep.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

To do more than one picture (if ur uploading to the forum and not an outside site like Photobucket, the forum will allow up to 5 pics in one post), select ur first picture and let it load up in ur post, the just hit the "return" key on ur phone and hit the photo button again and select another pic


----------



## bruteguy750

I love my mega mayhems also.


----------



## 02sportsman

Haven't got to ride on mine yet still waiting on the cv axel to come in and finishing up the radiator relocate I'm working on. I will post pictures soon when it's done.


----------



## brutepower95

hey not meaning to thread jack but im thinking about goin 3in on my air intake snorkel could i use smaller pipe on my cv like 1in or 1.5in?


----------



## Ole Nasty

1.5 on your cvt intake and exhaust is fine. That's what most people use.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

brutepower95 said:


> hey not meaning to thread jack but im thinking about goin 3in on my air intake snorkel could i use smaller pipe on my cv like 1in or 1.5in?


Don't use 1". If you don't get the hot air out of the belt housing, you are gonna over heat the belt. Then you'll wonder why you break a belt every time you ride. I put 2" cvt snorkels on my brute. There's just enough room.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## 02sportsman

I'm pretty sure I have 1 1/2" on all 3 of mine. I only have one intake right now I'm wanting to change it over and run 4 snorkels up in front of the bars. I did it the way it is now so I wouldn't lose my visibility and/or hi-beam headlight but I don't care about that anymore. Here is how mine is now.


----------



## lilbigtonka

umm them snorks look like they will cause trouble when you turn your handlebars.....i think i would have went around the tank and came up with the 3 or 4 stacks in front of the pod....


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I have mine like that right now but i plan on re running it around to the front since it gets in my way sometimes and i will be able to go a lil deeper ....but looks good ...


----------



## 02sportsman

lilbigtonka said:


> umm them snorks look like they will cause trouble when you turn your handlebars.....i think i would have went around the tank and came up with the 3 or 4 stacks in front of the pod....


Ya surprisingly enough they never get in the way. I am planning on running 3 more up on the front just like the one I already have. Then with the hole in the plastic where the snorkels currently come through there will be a plate and a temperature gauge. The main reason I didn't want to run the snorkels up on the front I because I didn't want to block my view but with the radiator now up on the front racks in a little far past that lol 

Here is a picture of the radiator relocate almost completely done. Done it for around $35-$40


----------



## 02sportsman

Here Is another picture


----------



## 02sportsman

Well I'm going to need some help guys I'm stumped! I've got the relocate completely done and have ride a few times. Problem is it keeps overheating if I ride it hard or don't move much. I can't figure it out any help? Only thing I can think of is where one of the hoses connect from factory to where it is extended I have a 90 degree elbow that's a little smaller. I'm going to just run one continuous hose from the engine to the radiator. I didn't know if I might be having a problem with the pump not pumping enough since the hoses are longer and up higher now? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Dumb question but I'm gonna ask anyways, Is it full of fluid?


----------



## 02sportsman

Yes sir it is, and the fan is working.


----------



## Ole Nasty

It might be the 90* then. Does it have a temp sensor and is it hooked up correctly?


----------



## 02sportsman

There are two sensors that deal with the temperature, there is one that threads into the radiator and one that threads into the side of the engine. I know 100% for a fact that the one in the radiator is working because I just replaced it it was broke and the fan would never kick on so I directly wired it to a switch so it would work but that's the past. It's back to factory now. And this may sound stupid but how could the temp sensor be hooked up wrong?


----------



## 02sportsman

One last thing, could the fact that the radiator is now higher up on the racks could that be a problem like as far as the water pump not being able to pump it up stream?


----------



## Ole Nasty

02sportsman said:


> And this may sound stupid but how could the temp sensor be hooked up wrong?


I don't know I was just brainstorming, lol.



02sportsman said:


> One last thing, could the fact that the radiator is now higher up on the racks could that be a problem like as far as the water pump not being able to pump it up stream?


Maybe it just takes more fluid since the hoses are longer?


----------



## 02sportsman

Ya I understand lol 

But ya it defiantly uses more fluid but that shouldn't effect the pump should it? I'm just wondering if the pump is having to work harder to pump the coolant up since its at a higher point instead of just in front of the engine?


----------



## kirkland

def change to 1 hose from pump to radiator and 1 hose from radiator to engine.. less turns and obstruction of flow it can only help you to change it... there is no reason it should be over heating up on the rack unless your radiator is swollen (i think thats the correct term for it)


----------



## 02sportsman

Ya I haven't changed anything other than putting the fan switching back to factory and it wasn't over heating before so that's the only thing I can think of to.


----------

